# يا اخوان ارجو المساعدة كيف يتم حساب المتر المكعب م3



## خالد9991 (19 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 

اسعد الله اوقاتكم بكل خير 

اخواني بأختصار يوجد لدي عمل 

توريد وردم بكمية 50000م3 في اماكن مختلفه 

كيف يتم حساب نقلها بالشاحنات

يعني اريد اعرف 16متر كم يساوي م3 

لأن عندي شاحنات تنقل 

8متر
16متر
24متر

كيف اعرف كم كل شاحنة تشيل م3

لأن العمل يتطلب مني السعر الأفرادي وانا لو عرفت 16م كم تساوي م3 استطيع معرفة السعر الافرادي لكل رد 

ارجو المساعدة ولكم جزيل الشكر​


----------



## م.عبد الصمد (19 فبراير 2009)

يتم حساب الحجم بواسطه ضرب طول البدي للشاحنه *العرض*الارتفاع وتكون الوحدات بالمتر وعندها تحصل على حموله الشاحنه بالمتر المكعب


----------



## خالد9991 (19 فبراير 2009)

الف شكر يامهندس والله طلعت سهله بس كنت متلخبط بينها وبين المتر الطول بالعرض عمومآ تشكرااتي


----------



## شريف حامد المصرى (19 فبراير 2009)

بالشريط قياس ابعاد صندوق الشاحنة طول*عرض*ارتفاع =حجم لكمية المنقول فى الشاحنة


----------



## علي محمد الهراامه (20 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

لقد قمت بمشاركة في هذا الموضوع ولاكن يا عزيزي لا اعرف اين ذهبت المشاركة 

ومرة اخرى عبارة ان تعمل مقارنة بين وحدة الحجم للمواد السائبة والمواد المدموكة لتعرف كم الكمية المطلوبة 

بالشاحنة على سبيل المثال 200متر مكعب غير مدموكة تعطي 150 متر مكعب بعد الدمك 


ولك مني التحية وان شاء الله مايلغوا المشاركة


----------



## eng: issa (20 فبراير 2009)

لا تنسى يا اخي ان تضرب بمعامل يسمى معامل الانتفاش


----------



## fay19 (22 فبراير 2009)

الف شكر على المجهود يا غالي


----------



## خالد9991 (7 مارس 2009)

شريف حامد المصرى قال:


> بالشريط قياس ابعاد صندوق الشاحنة طول*عرض*ارتفاع =حجم لكمية المنقول فى الشاحنة


 
الف شكر على مداخلتك ..........


----------



## خالد9991 (7 مارس 2009)

علي محمد الهراامه قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> لقد قمت بمشاركة في هذا الموضوع ولاكن يا عزيزي لا اعرف اين ذهبت المشاركة
> 
> ...


 

وعليكم السلام اخي علي انت لخبطتني بصراحة 

انا لدي مؤسسة معدات واول مرة اتعامل بهذه الطريقة لأني العمل مع جهه حكومية 
ومطلوب مني توريد وتركيب وردم في معداتي بأماكن مختلفة 50الف متر مكعب يريدون مني السعر الافرادي للمتر المكعب وهم لم يحددو الاماكن فقط الامتار بهذا الشكل من المفترض كم احسب المتر المكعب لهم


----------



## خالد9991 (7 مارس 2009)

eng: Issa قال:


> لا تنسى يا اخي ان تضرب بمعامل يسمى معامل الانتفاش


 
شكرآ للمداخلة ولكن ماهي كيف اضرب معامل الانتفاش ..!!

انا لدي مؤسسة معدات واول مرة اتعامل بهذه الطريقة لأني العمل مع جهه حكومية 
ومطلوب مني توريد وتركيب وردم في معداتي بأماكن مختلفة 50الف متر مكعب يريدون مني السعر الافرادي للمتر المكعب وهم لم يحددو الاماكن فقط الامتار بهذا الشكل من المفترض كم احسب المتر المكعب لهم ؟؟ حتى لا أخسر الوقت يداهمني ولم يبقى الا القليل حتى أرد عليهم ارجو المساعدة من الجميع ولكم مني كل الشكر


----------



## خالد9991 (7 مارس 2009)

انا لدي مؤسسة معدات واول مرة اتعامل بهذه الطريقة لأني العمل مع جهه حكومية 
ومطلوب مني توريد وتركيب وردم في معداتي بأماكن مختلفة 50الف متر مكعب
يريدون مني السعر الافرادي للمتر المكعب
وهم لم يحددو الاماكن فقط الامتار بهذا الشكل من المفترض كم احسب المتر المكعب لهم 


على الرغم لم يبقى الا القليل من الوقت ارجو المساعدة وشكرآ​


----------



## ALI..SS (7 مارس 2009)

الطول في العرص في الارتفاع يساوي متر مكعب{الشاحن} ولكن لاتنس ان تضرب في معامل الانتفاش.


----------



## خالد9991 (7 مارس 2009)

ali..ss قال:


> الطول في العرص في الارتفاع يساوي متر مكعب{الشاحن} ولكن لاتنس ان تضرب في معامل الانتفاش.


 
اخي الكريم انا لا اريد المتر المربع الان اريد تكلفه كاملة للمساحة 50الف متر مكعب

توريد وردم ومسح ورص كم سيكلفني المتر لتجهيزة لطبقة الازفلت من مواد ومعدات وطبقة البيسكورس


----------



## خالد9991 (8 مارس 2009)

وينكم ؟؟...............


----------



## abu amin (8 مارس 2009)

عليك حساب تكلفة تجهيز المواد ونقلها الى الموقع المعين بال م3/كلم ، ومن ثم حساب تكلفة معالجتها بالموقع بال م3 مع الوضع فى الاعتبار لمعامل الدمك


----------



## بشار بلة احمد (26 يونيو 2009)

اريد حساب المتر المكعب لحفرية طولها 1000 متر وعرضها 0.6 وعمقها 0.8


----------



## يحيى جمال (26 يونيو 2009)

خالد9991 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة ​
> 
> اسعد الله اوقاتكم بكل خير ​
> اخواني بأختصار يوجد لدي عمل ​
> ...


 اخي العزيز لايوجد شئ(للشاحنات) اسمه 8و16و24 متر هكذا، فاذا عدت الى قياس الشاحنات سترى ان طول *عرض* ارتفاع الشاحنة ستعطيك الاولى8م3او 16م3او24م3 والان قم بتقسيم الكمية على احد هذه الارقام فاذا استخدمت الشاحنة ال8م3 فستكون عندك 6250نقلة(تريب) واذا استخدمت 16م3 فستكون عندك3125نقلة (تريب )وهكذا .
بعض الاخوة تحدث عن عامل النفش وهذا صحيح فيجب ان تضرب الكمية الاجمالية والتي هي 50000م3*%30 وهي كمية النفش فتصبح اجمالي الكمية التي ستنقلها 65000م3 هذا اذا كان هناك عملية كاملة للدفان مثل الفرش والدحل ورش مياه بعد اجراء هذه العمليات على المواد الموردة تعطيك كمية ال50000م3اما اذا كان توريد فقط فيلزمك ال50000م3 فقط وهي المقسمة على نوع الشاحنة


----------



## يحيى جمال (26 يونيو 2009)

بشار بلة احمد قال:


> اريد حساب المتر المكعب لحفرية طولها 1000 متر وعرضها 0.6 وعمقها 0.8


يا اخ بشار لم يتبقى لك سوى ان تضع اشارة ضرب(×) بين الارقام حتى تعرف الحفرة كم متر مكعب
1000×0.6×0.8=480م3


----------



## مكي الهجرسي (26 يونيو 2009)

الاخ العزيز؛
المقصود بالمتر المكعب هوحاصل ضرب الطول×العرض×الارتفاع وهدا لصندوق الحمولة فقط وليس لكل الشاحنة ولكن بعض الصناديق غير محددة الشكل ويمكن معرفة حمولتها من خلال كتالوج التصنيع الخاص بها ..... وعموما ان كلمة شاحنة حمولتها 8 متراو16 متر . في الغالب تعني الحمولة بالمتر المكعب ........وشكرا لك


----------



## طموح2 (17 أغسطس 2009)

الطريقة سهلة جدا يمكن ضرب الطول فى العرض فى الارتفاع يعطيك الكميه بالمتر المكعب


----------



## رشدان (19 نوفمبر 2009)

اعتقد من خلال حجم صندوق الشاحنة ستحدد كم متر مكعب تنقلها كل السيارات
طبعا يزيد متر او ينقص متر مكعب 
مافيه مشكلة معاك


----------

